# The rules of EN World



## Jolly Giant (Oct 25, 2004)

How many of the regulars in here have actually taken the time to read the rules for these boards? It seems to me that the tone of these boards have changed quite a bit the last few years. There used to be a lot more respect for our beloved grandmothers, IMHO.  :\ 

How do you other long-timers feel? Have you noticed the same trend, or am I just getting more sensitive in my old days?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

You're just getting sensitive.  Honestly, ENWorld is still one of the best boards on the net. Friendly people, IMO. The grandmother rule is still held to very well...don't really know why you think its fading.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know if I've been here long enough to be considered a "regular" in the sense you seem mean, though I've been here for a while. 

I don't think there's been any less respect for Eric's Grandmother than there was when I first started posting here.  Some posters are very argumentative, but there's a line of decency that remains intact, at least in the posts I've been reading.

Hong might toe the line a bit now and again, but then, that's Hong.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Oct 26, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Hong might toe the line a bit now and again, but then, that's Hong.




Can't say that I've seen Hong being anything but respectful to Eric's grandma.    Nor will I name anybody else here. There are a few posters however, whom I'm always surprised to see. Ones that make think "Wow! The moderators _still_ havn't been kicked him/her out!?!"

edit: spelling


----------



## Jolly Giant (Oct 26, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Don't know if I've been here long enough to be considered a "regular" in the sense you seem mean, though I've been here for a while.




Let me clearify then: "Regulars" was intended to mean anyone who posts/lurks here regularly; even if he/she hasn't been doing so for very long. Only my last question was aimed at the "longtimers".


----------



## Jolly Giant (Oct 26, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You're just getting sensitive.  Honestly, ENWorld is still one of the best boards on the net.




I was afraid of that!    I agree EN World is still among the best (or even THE best!  ) boards out there. It's just not quite as good as it used to be, IMHO.


----------



## Janx (Oct 26, 2004)

there's rules for the forums?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2004)

It really hasn't changed.  But I'm only a lowly lurker 

But I will admit to have never actually read the rules


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> But I will admit to have never actually read the rules




Huh. So for all you know, you're wearing the Hat of Shame because mocking the Red Sox really *IS* against the Rules!  

Hey, we try to run this board now the same way we did three years ago. If you see someone who is causing problems, please help us by reporting the post. It's a big board, and this really helps us keep track of potential arguments and rudeness.

Thank you!

And now, off to Meta...  Vrroom...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 26, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Huh. So for all you know, you're wearing the Hat of Shame because mocking the Red Sox really *IS* against the Rules!




Why do I get the sense that Crothian is about to get another gnome avatar in the near future?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 26, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Huh. So for all you know, you're wearing the Hat of Shame because mocking the Red Sox really *IS* against the Rules!



What a snarky comment to Crothian. Has someone been spending too much time at Nothingland lately? My hat of rules of ENWorld no know limit!!!1

**Please don't ban me**


----------



## Morrus (Oct 26, 2004)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> There are a few posters however, whom I'm always surprised to see. Ones that make think "Wow! The moderators _still_ havn't been kicked him/her out!?!"



Are you reporting these posts?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Why do I get the sense that Crothian is about to get another gnome avatar in the near future?




The gnome seems to have left though.  But I'm wearing this current dunce cap until the Sox lose!!  

Again!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> What a snarky comment to Crothian. Has someone been spending too much time at Nothingland lately? My hat of rules of ENWorld no know limit!!!1




See all the abuse I get.  I'm a perfect little poster just trying to get a simple reply to my thoughtful and highly respectful comments, but the big bad Piratecat is always being the bully and picking on me.....


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (Oct 26, 2004)

I've only been around for a few years, but I still think enworld is one of the best boards on the net- disagreements are resolved intellectually, there are always gentle reminders (from mods and others) to play nicely & keep religion/politics/etc out... but the big selling point for me:

A fair few months back, a thread was started from someone who seemed really depressed- a bit of a cry for help. The volume of people who immediately responded with sincerity and compassion really amazed me. Even though this person was a total stranger, they were treated with respect and empathy.
Most other places would have responded with lame humour or 1337-ness. Or not at all 

Looking for thread now...
Can't find it in first 20 pages. Stopping now!


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 26, 2004)

I keep it clean, on topic, and helpful not because of Eric's Grandmother (she can get _snarky_!), but because it makes Kevin happy. 

Kevin's my sweetie.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2004)

It was about two years before I read the rules.   But they're really just common sense.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 26, 2004)

I've been here since before 3E and I don't think it has changed much in tone.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 26, 2004)

E.N.World has _always_ seemed pretty well behaved to me. And when folks misbehave Pirate Cat seems to shut things down pretty fast.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* You can't have a Pirate Cat wthout 'R'... Arrrr!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 26, 2004)

There have been a few threads on the subject...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99806

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97084

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95152


----------



## hong (Oct 26, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Hong might toe the line a bit now and again, but then, that's Hong.




You misspelled "tow the line". Hope this helps!


----------



## diaglo (Oct 26, 2004)

there are printed rules???   

can you provide me with the cliff notes. i hat following links... (too many spammers use links to fake sites)


----------



## Henry (Oct 26, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> there are printed rules???
> 
> can you provide me with the cliff notes. i hat following links... (too many spammers use links to fake sites)




You, too, can earn millions from a Nigerian ambassador.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 26, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> there are printed rules???
> 
> can you provide me with the cliff notes. i hat following links... (too many spammers use links to fake sites)




Is anything in cyberspace and the internet really words?  I mean, just because we see them as words are they really there?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 26, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> You, too, can earn millions from a Nigerian ambassador.





rats... i fell for it. 

but who is this Hypersmurf guy? i don't think i've seen a post from him in over 4 years.


----------



## BSF (Oct 26, 2004)

I read the rules before I started posting.  I reviewed them about a year later just to make sure I hadn't started to "slide".  

I think the tone may fluctuate through the boards at times.  Not dramatically, but there are slight fluctuations.  However, the overall tone does not seem to have changed much in the last year and a quarter for me.  

I have noticed that I am becoming a little more sensitive to 'rules infractions' and I am more likely to report one myself, rather than waiting (hoping) that somebody else will do it.  I think this has just come about because I like the community.  I feel like I am a part of it, and I feel like I need to help protect those feelings of community.  So I feel a bit more defensive whenever I see something that I think reflects poorly on the community in general.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 26, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> You misspelled "tow the line". Hope this helps!




Yes, but he spelled "toe the line" correctly.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 27, 2004)

I think I am both one of the "Longtimers" and one of the biggest transgressors or the Grandma rule here.

I tend to type messages in one go, and in my speaking voice...which, unfortunately, swears like a longshoreman in its day-to-day life.

I mostly just count on the filter to look out for my best interests, and those of the community at large

PS to Piratecat: _Nipple_.


----------



## BSF (Oct 27, 2004)

You know Teflon Billy, I have never reported one of your posts.  Now that might mean that I don't read enough of your posts, or it might mean that other people report you before I see it.  Though, it might also mean you aren't quite as bad as you make yourself out to be.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 27, 2004)

I agree that EN World rules.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 27, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> PS to Piratecat: _Nipple_.



Oh yeah? _Areola!_


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 27, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? _Areola!_




Just for that. Melanin!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> but who is this Hypersmurf guy? i don't think i've seen a post from him in over 4 years.




Bwa-ha!  He is as enigmatic as he is mysterious, and as inscrutable as he is enigmatic...

-Hyp.
For those of you following at home, we can infer from this that he is, in fact, as mysterious as he is inscrutable.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 3, 2004)

No need to fear. Teflon Billy, my favorite fluffy bunny in the whole world, is merely repeating the ancient Nepalese greeting "Nipp'le," which loosely translates as "blessed are you, climber of the sacred mountains, for you have discovered the sacred temple atop our peaks." It's an old running jokes from our days together back in the Corps.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 3, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No need to fear. Teflon Billy, my favorite fluffy bunny in the whole world, is merely repeating the ancient Nepalese greeting "Nipp'le," which loosely translates as "blessed are you, climber of the sacred mountains, for you have discovered the sacred temple atop our peaks." It's an old running jokes from our days together back in the Corps.




A day in the Corps is like a day on the farm...I LOVE BEING IN THE CORPS!


----------



## Berandor (Nov 3, 2004)

You were part of the corpse?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 4, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> You were part of the corpse?




anyone who has seen me hung over would argue that I am its _entirety_.


----------

